# redline Speed Worx: AUTHORIZED Recaro Distributor & Installation Center



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Redline Speed Worx is Proud to be Your AUTHORIZED RECARO Distributor & Installation Facility!* 

We are happy to share with the community the entire RECARO Seating Line Up for 2013. 

*Our Complete RECARO Product Selection can be viewed in our Web Store HERE.* 

*We are Proudly a Distributor for Planted Technologies, which provides Seat Bracket Solutions for almost all applications! Read More Here!* 

*RECARO Pro Racer HANS Ultima 1.0* 

 

Advanced Racing – the ultimate racing seat, FIA homologated for 10 Years. Competence in motorsports means the highest technical quality, optimum safety and driver 
comfort. The new racing seat RECARO Pro Racer Ultima 1.0 offer the perfect 
solution, in compliance with the new FIA 8862-2009 (Advanced Racing Seat). Replaceable pads 
guarantee individual, optimum adjustment to the driver. 

*$6,299.99** Available for Online Purchase Now!* 

* RECARO Pro Racer HANS XL SPA* 

 

The RECARO ProRacer HANS XL SPA is the ultimate racing shell for the HANS® system. The RECARO Pro Racer HANS® XL SPA is 35 mm wider than the standard Pro Racer HANS® seat and is made of Kevlar® carbon fibre material. It also features optimum interplay between the HANS® system, harness, helmet, and racing shell in order for the HANS® system to achieve its full potential 

*$3,099.00 Available for Online Purchase Now!* 

* RECARO Pro Racer HANS SPA* 

 

The RECARO ProRacer HANS SPA is the ultimate racing shell for the HANS® system. The RECARO Pro Racer HANS® SPA is made of Kevlar® carbon fibre material and features optimum interplay between the HANS® system, harness, helmet, and racing shell in order for the HANS® system to achieve its full potential 

*$2,799.00 Available for Online Purchase Now!* 

*RECARO Ergomed E / ES* 

 

There is no other seat in the world like the RECARO Erogomed ES. If “second best” isn’t in your vocabulary, the Ergomed ES is the only seat that will meet your standards. At only a glance you’ll see the quality handmade craftsmanship in this world-class seat. Each weld, bolt, cut and stitch is made with a sense of pride that comes from 100 years of offering the best. Make a statement with the RECARO Erogmed ES. It’s everything a car seat should be and more... 

*$2,699.00 Available for Online Purchase Now!* 

*RECARO Orthoped* 

 

The Orthoped is designed to enhance the sportive look of today’s best sport luxury vehicles or take the interior of a classic car to a new level. When BMW, Land Rover or Volkswagen look for sportive style inspiration for vehicle seating they turn to RECARO. The sleek lines, sportive bolstering and cover details make the Orthoped a style leader. 

*$2,399.00 Available for Online Purchase Now!* 

*RECARO Profi SPA* 

 

The RECARO Profi SPA is the choice of champions. Manufactured from high-quality Carbon-Kevlar® fiber material, this shell for the motorsports professional satisfies the most demanding requirements in both quality and safety. It is equipped with friction grip surfaces in the shoulder and seat area, distinct padding, and more pronounced lateral guidance than the Profi SPG model 

*$2,399.00 Available for Online Purchase Now!* 

*RECARO Style XL Topline* 

 

You will immediately see and feel the difference from the RECARO Style XL and other automotive seats. Automotive manufactures take style cues for the latest import and sport luxury vehicles seats from the Style XL. But only a RECARO seat combines style with world-renowned ergonomic technology, comfort and aggressive driving support performance. No other seats rival the quality handmade craftsmanship of real RECARO seats. You and your vehicle deserve the Style XL seat. It is everything a car seat should be and more... 

*$2,099.00 Available for Online Purchase Now!* 

*RECARO Pro Racer HANS XL* 

 

The RECARO ProRacer HANS XL is the ultimate racing shell for the HANS® system. This seat is 35 mm wider than the standard Pro Racer HANS® seat and is made of glass fibre reinforced plastic (GRP). It also features optimum interplay between the HANS® system, harness, helmet, and racing shell in order for the HANS® system to achieve its full potential 

*$1,799.00 Available for Online Purchase Now!* 

*RECARO Style XL* 

 
style_xl_nardoblk_artistablk__77494.1330712321.1280.1280 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr 

*$1,699.00 Available for Online Purchase Now!* 

*RECARO Pro Racer HANS* 

 

The RECARO ProRacer HANS is the ultimate racing shell for the HANS® system. The RECARO Pro Racer HANS® is made of glass fibre reinforced plastic (GRP) and features optimum interplay between the HANS® system, harness, helmet, and racing shell in order for the HANS® system to achieve its full potential 

*$1,499.00 Available for Online Purchase Now!* 

*RECARO Sport Topline* 

 

The RECARO Sport Topline combines the look and features needed for performance driving, with the comfort of luxury automotive seats. If you need comfort but desire true sport performance the RECARO Sport is the answer. 

*$1,399.00 Available for Purchase Online Now!* 

*RECARO Cross Sportster CS* 

 

The Sportster CS is the latest in seating technology. The hybrid design incorporates the strength of a metal seat base with a fiber reinforced polymer based formed backrest. The combination creates a sleek, distinct, eye-catching look. The integrated headrest and aggressive bolstering are reminiscent of racing seats while the comfort and ergonomic qualities are evocative of the world’s best sport luxury automobiles. Sacrifice nothing with the RECARO Sporster CS. 

*$1,399.00 Available for Online Purchase Now!* 

*RECARO Sportster CS* 

 

Redefine the interior style of your vehicle with the RECARO Sportster CS. The Sportster CS is the latest in seating technology. The hybrid design incorporates the strength of a metal seat base with a fiber reinforced polymer based formed backrest. The combination creates a sleek, distinct, eye-catching look. The integrated headrest and aggressive bolstering are reminiscent of racing seats while the comfort and ergonomic qualities are evocative of the world’s best sport luxury automobiles. Sacrifice nothing with the RECARO Sporster CS 

*$1,399.00 Available for Online Purchase Now!* 

*RECARO Expert M* 

 

The RECARO Expert seat is a perfect blend of style, comfort and performance. The Expert seat offers all of the handmade craftsmanship RECARO is known for and our world-renowned ergonomics. With the Expert seat you can achieve the distinct import interior styling you desire while taking a huge leap forward in comfort and performance from stock automotive seats. 

*$1,049.00 Available for Online Purchase Now!* 

*RECARO Profi XL* 

 

The RECARO Profi XL is the choice of champions- especially for the larger driver. The glass fibre reinforced plastic (GRP) shell mold which was specially adapted for the larger driver is 35 mm wider and 50 mm higher than the standard version and features larger belt guides 

*$999.00 Available for Online Purchase Now!* 

*RECARO Expert S* 

 

No one will mistake the unique styling of the Expert seat for anything but RECARO. When you are ready to take the interior of your vehicle to the next level, look no further than the RECARO Expert. The sleek lines, sportive bolstering and distinct cover design of the Expert will help you achieve the look you desire. 

*$949.00 Available for Online Purchase Now!* 

*RECARO Sport* 

 

The integrated headrest, belt pass-throughs and aggressive bolstering take their styling and performance cues from racing seats. The adjustable lumbar support, bearing mounted seat cushion, generous foam cushioning and host of premium features are all luxury. Sacrifice nothing with the RECARO Sport 

*$899.00 Available for Online Purchase Now!* 

*RECARO Specialist M* 

 

The RECARO Specialist seat is a perfect blend of sleek styling, craftsmanship and performance. The Specialist is hand made by RECARO craftsman delivering unmatched quality. The seat provides RECARO world-renowned ergonomics. With the Specialist seat you can achieve the distinct interior look you want while taking a huge leap forward in comfort and performance from many stock automotive seats. 

*$899.99 Available for Online Purchase Now! 
* 

*RECARO Profi* 

 

The RECARO Profi is the choice of champions. The professional glass fibre reinforced plastic (GRP) shell has special friction grip surfaces in the shoulder area that makes it an excellent choice for use in rallying and circuit racing 

*$899.00 Available for Online Purchase Now!* 

*RECARO Specialist S* 

 

No one will mistake the unique styling of the Specialist seat for anything but RECARO. When you are ready to take the interior of your vehicle to the next level look no further than the RECARO Expert. The sleek lines, sportive bolstering and unique cover detailing of the Expert will make the interior your car stand apart from rest. 

*$799.00 Available for Online Purchase Now!* 

*RECARO Pole Position* 

 

The RECARO Pole Position (FIA) racing shell is the ideal solution for those new to motorsports. This seat boasts an extended range of features and even greater durability. This seat is made of glass fiber reinforced plastic (GRP) and features a 
pronounced seat cushion and seatback bolsters that offer optimum vehicle control in extreme driving situations. 

*$799.00 Available for Online Purchase Now!* 

*RECARO Speed* 

 

Nothing feels or looks quite like a real RECARO. You only have to sit in the Speed seat to understand what superior ergonomics are. The Speed seat keeps you firmly in place during aggressive driving manuevers. The integrated head rest, pronouced side bolsters and belt pass-throughs all combine to give the Speed the look and feel of a racing seat while still maintaining the comfort you need for everyday driving. 

*$699.00 Available for Online Purchase Now!* 

*Please Contact Us DIRECTLY, with all inquires. All Recaro Seats Listed are available in other seat cover "trims" contact us for application specific specifications!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Audi C5 RS6 V8 TT in the shop for a set of Recaro Sportster CS, Recaro Seat Brackets & Sliders, + Proper SRS Management!*


rs6_gets_recaros_3 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


rs6_gets_recaros_7 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


RS6_Recaro_sportstercs_5 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr

*The Factory RS6 Leather Front Seats, nice but a bit out dated*


rs6_gets_recaros_8 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


rs6_gets_recaros_1 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


rs6_gets_recaros_6 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


rs6_gets_recaros_5 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr

*We made quick work of removing the bulky, HEAVY factory Seats*


RS6_Stock_Seats_Out_1 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


RS6_Stock_Seats_Out_2 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr

*The Recaro Seat Bases / Brackets + Slider Assembly truly are on a level of OEM or better quality!*


RS6_Recaro_Seat_Base_Bracket_Slider_1 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


RS6_Recaro_Seat_Base_Bracket_Slider_3 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr

*The height adjustable tabbed sliders*


RS6_Recaro_Seat_Base_Bracket_Slider_4 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr

*The final Product!*


rs6_vs_rs5_2 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


RS6_Recaro_sportstercs_9 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr

*The Grey Suede inserts were a great match with the RS6's factory Suede Headliner!*


RS6_Recaro_sportstercs_1 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


RS6_Recaro_sportstercs_4 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


RS6_Recaro_sportstercs_3 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


RS6_Recaro_sportstercs_7 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr

*Now this twin turbo V8 is ready to pound the streets!*


RS6_Recaro_sportstercs_8 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Our LOBA Motorsport Powered OEM B5 RS4 Widebody Conversion Sedan just received a fresh set of RECARO Sportster CS's! It really enhances both the overall look & appeal of the vehicle, but also the drivability when compared to stock B5 S4 seats!*


break_in_success_loba_wb by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


loba_wb_front_left_boom_wf19 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


loba_hre_rear_wheel_wf19 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr

*With this build the owner choose to go with the black suede inserts to match the customer headliner that was completed in the vehicle!*


loba_rs4_widebody_sedan_gets_recaro_1 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


loba_rs4_widebody_sedan_gets_recaro_2 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


loba_rs4_widebody_sedan_gets_recaro_3 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


loba_rs4_widebody_sedan_gets_recaro_4 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


loba_rs4_widebody_sedan_gets_recaro_5 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


loba_rs4_widebody_sedan_gets_recaro_6 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

RECARO_Auth_Dealer_Porsche_Ad by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*One the largest down-falls in the B5 chassis is the interior, and the stock seats leave ALOT to be desired. The owner of this Beautifully RARE Red B5 S4 Avant decided it was time for an upgrade in both style & comfort, there for a set of Sportster CS in all black vinyl was the answer!*


red_avant_s4_clean_1 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


red_avant_s4_clean_recaro_sportstercs_install_3 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


red_avant_s4_clean_recaro_sportstercs_install_10 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


red_avant_s4_clean_recaro_sportstercs_install_2 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


red_avant_s4_clean_2 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


red_avant_s4_clean_recaro_sportstercs_install_5 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


red_avant_s4_clean_recaro_sportstercs_install_8 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

recaro_tanner_advise_1 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Straight from RECARO Germany, this beautiful custom built Sportster CS just arrived today! It's been a long wait for these Sportsters', install coming soon!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Another unique project underway with this EURO Recaro Pole Positions! Stay tuned for pictures *


recaro_euro_pole_positions by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


----------



## ralph lauren (Nov 3, 2012)

Defiantly will be buying a set from you guys in the future:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Please let us know if you have questions as we're more than happy to assist


----------

